# Lucy and her breakfast



## hollyandnick (Apr 28, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/v/2230141079672


She is a riot!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

What a good girl. Love it


----------



## hollyandnick (Apr 28, 2011)

I wish everything was as easy as feeding her!!!!


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

I love adorable, hungry puppies! I wish I could get that excited about food all the time!


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

That was so funny. I wish Holley got that excited over eating. You are lucky. She is so adorable.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Lucy is SO CUTE!!! What a little doll .....


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Awesome vid... FYI, Kian is over 2 yrs old and still acts like that when he gets his food


----------

